# L'Oreal Endless Kissable lipstick



## sigwing (Nov 5, 2005)

The other day in WalMart I saw this new lipstick that comes with the tube of gloss.  I'd gotten the small slim Endless lipstick of theirs before, and it worked pretty good, altho seemed kinda dry in the tube and had a weird sort of industrial type smell to it.  Anyway, I swatched a couple on my hand, then put them in the cart because I liked the shades and they were different than ones I've seen them carry before, then I pulled a tissue out of my purse & attempted to wipe the swatches off....they wouldn't come off!  I swear, when they say it's non-transferable, it really is!  I had to use makeup remover when I got home to get these spots of lipstick off my hand.

I wore one of them yesterday without the gloss over it, and it lasted but I needed some lip balm later, then last nite I used a different one and put the gloss over it and the gloss isn't goopy or messy at all.  I went to a family gathering thing, came home, and my lipstick was absolutely perfect, gloss and all!  I'd used a lipliner after the lipstick & before putting on the gloss, and at my age I always have a little seeping later, especially if I use any kind of gloss!, but there was NONE.  I know I need to write a formal review in the review section, but I had to let everyone know that this is an awesome product.


----------



## user3 (Nov 5, 2005)

I am going to have to give these a try!!! 
Did you eat with it on? I always have a problem with those long lasting ones "balling" up on me.

Any color recs?


----------



## sigwing (Nov 5, 2005)

No, unfortunately I didn't give it the big test with a hamburger or something, and I can't remember what I ate when we got home.  Oh, at work I did have a jr. bacon cheeseburger Friday, and that's the day I didn't use the gloss & it stayed on.  I was just blown away when it wouldn't budge when I tried to rub it off with that tissue!

I bought 3 of them, actually....a Java something, a Nude something, and like a Rum Raisin, all very good nude-but-better shades!!!  They had a nice range and I might go back for a Mauve something I saw, too.  I hate the way they only use numbers tho, on the end of the tube, after you throw away the packaging box.  Unless it's on there but too tiny for me to see.  This really is fantastic stuff, and I've always avoided gloss because of the bleeding problem even with lipliner....not with this!!!  YAY!


----------



## sigwing (Nov 6, 2005)

Ok Zap, this morning I put on the nude shade with gloss on top, then went to breakfast and had bacon, eggs, toast, hash browns....came home & still had lipstick on!  The gloss would have needed touching up, but there was still some on.  I had also used lipliner, a Cream O' Spice MAC liner, and there was absolutely no creeping!  I don't think I've ever had lips last that long before.


----------



## sigwing (Nov 16, 2005)

More testing.....I still have it on right now (6:25 pm) from when I applied it this morning around 8.  I didn't use the gloss, but used a little balm from a tube this afternoon.  It could use a touchup, which I like to use maybe a MAC lustre lipstick or something sheer to go over it later in the day.

Also....another eating test!  Sunday I wore it and we went out for Mexican food and it stayed on!!!!  No creeping, smearing or anything....glued onto my lips & within the lipline!


----------



## user3 (Nov 17, 2005)

YAY! Thanks for the updating! I am going to get some!


----------

